# Poodles and Poison Ivy



## Angl (Nov 9, 2012)

Benadryl? Ask your vet for dosage 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

I've tried Peace and Kindness spray, hotspot spray (the one made with aloe and different soothing herbs), Gold Bond powder, and vinegar. Vinegar did seem to help the most, at least initially, and then I sprayed the soothing spray on after to make sure the skin stayed supple. (Mine get into cactus all the time when we go hiking.) Hope she feels better soon, poor thing!


----------



## PonkiPoodles (Feb 25, 2009)

Thank you!

I tried benadryl (the vet said 1/2 a childrens benadryl) but it doesn't seem to help much for the itching. The rash has gotten significantly smaller from the benadryl though.


----------

